# Instant Pot vs. Stovetop Pressure Cooker



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We're into the new fad and have an electric Instant Pot at home. To use aboard, naturally one would need to run the generator. However, as discussed in other contexts, it's often running anyway to make hot water, charge batteries, etc.

It's not really any different than a stove top pressure cooker, other than it's a bit more automated. Temperature, pressure and cook time are all automated. Most things we've cooked require between 25 and 35 minutes (stews, soups, turkey breast, short ribs). 45 minutes would cook a piece of granite.  Although, it's not really all that different from stovetop timing and I think stovetop units create more pressure too.

Stove top pressure cookers can be used as regular pots, so that's a big space advantage for the old school approach. One thing I don't know how to compute is the cost of the propane to warm and cook with a traditional pressure cooker. Any idea? There is one way to look at the electric Instant Pot that says it costs nothing, if you consider you are running the generator anyway. If you're plugged in to shore and prepping prior to passage, it's truly no incremental cost. 

One other advantage of the IP is no open flame. I feel I must be within eye shot of the galley, whenever the stove is on. I wouldn't dinghy to town with the IP running, but wouldn't worry about anything blowing into the flame and catching fire either.

Then, I would need to find a bloody place to put it. Carrying both styles is out.

Pros and Cons, I suppose. What do you think? Cruiser friendly?


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Only on a bigger boat with genny running for hours already. 

I don't at all think worth increasing genny runtime for. 

Maybe as an excess load dump if you already had *lots* of solar and a big inverter, and were willing to adjust your cooktimes to that window.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Never used one, but I don’t see many advantages over a standard pressure cooker. Certainly wouldn’t work for me since I only run my little generator during the rare times that solar and wind aren’t keeping up. Last season that amounted to 1.5 hrs over four months.

As John says, possibly on larger boats that are running generators all the time anyway, they might make sense. Can’t see it being an advantage on most modest sized cruising sailboats though.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

john61ct said:


> Only on a bigger boat with genny running for hours already.
> 
> I don't at all think worth increasing genny runtime for.
> 
> Maybe as an excess load dump if you already had *lots* of solar and a big inverter, and were willing to adjust your cooktimes to that window.


Actually, boats that would run their genny for 30-40 minutes, not hours. That's all it takes to cook. Even those with a portable genny could use this. I've never used a stove top more than a couple of times per week anyway, so I don't think this is all that uncommon.

The unit draws 1000w, so an inverter doesn't need to be that big. Would that be in the neighborhood of 50 amps out of 12v house bank in a half hour. This may even be a better idea!

I like the stove tops and admit they are more versatile. However, this think shuts itself off when done, if you're distracted. You don't have to figure out the right flame height and temperature, and you don't have to watch it. There is no flame to light the boat on fire.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been using a French pressure cooker since 1971 and it is a pretty terrific bit of kitchen gear. Unlike the lock together pressure cookers, the SEB Cocotte Minute tightens a big spring on top with a screw device, so it cannot possibly explode, ever. If it gets over pressure, the spring flexes and releases the pressure.
It, like any good pressure cooker cooks for in 1/3rd the time of conventional cooking, which is a huge plus, especially at sea. As a conventional pot, it has a locking top (vented w/o the weight) so it cannot spill in a seaway while sitting on the stove (or anywhere else). There are even pressure cooker baking recipes for breads and the like. I used to do a whole chicken in 15 minutes.
I can't imagine any better bit of galley cookware for a sailboat.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You're probably doing batches with trip prep work, so you are on top of it and busy regardless...gas or elec.
I've never used the IP, but have read nice reviews.
Gas is pretty darn fast, especially so if you presoak some things - beans, etc. 

You have the boat. You have the IP.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

RegisteredUser said:


> You have the boat. You have the IP.


And now, as he said, all he has to do is find somewhere to stow the thing.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

What pressure does the instant pot get up to? I know the older electrics only got to the low setting of the traditional ones, and took forever to heat up. I keep thinking in a few months there will be a lot in the classified ads, "almost new only used once or twice."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> What pressure does the instant pot get up to? I know the older electrics only got to the low setting of the traditional ones, and took forever to heat up.


I read the IP gets to 12.5 psi, while a stove top usually gets to 15 psi. Indistinguishable cook times, including heating up, as far as I can tell. You don't need to experiment with stove top temps on the IP either.



> I keep thinking in a few months there will be a lot in the classified ads, "almost new only used once or twice."


I'm all but certain that won't be the case. These IPs are more than pressure cookers. They are slow cookers, rice cookers, yogurt, etc, etc. For home use, there is no comparison, these new automated pots are substantially easier than the old fashioned ones. They also replace your slow cooker too. Plug them in, press a button and they cook and shut off on their own. Not as sure they'll take hold on sailboats, but I'm pretty sure they'll be a home appliance that sticks.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

When sailing, I go the other way, using retained heat cooking for rice, beans, stews, and soup. The only energy is that required to boil the pot for a few minutes. After that, it takes care of itself. Low tech and utterly reliable. Why would I be in such a hurry, if I'm on the boat anyway? And there is zero risk leaving it while you go play.

https://www.practical-sailor.com/issues/37_65/features/Slower-Cooking-On-Board_12000-1.html


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

One note about pressure cooked food, I have found that it tends to taste a bit flat, since I generally finish off with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar. It really brightens up the favor.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I confess that I'm not one for pressure cookers. I admire the concept, but I rarely cook from a written recipe and rarely cook with the same ingredients and quantities twice. So given that the contents of the pot usually need to be monitored once in a while and that means taking off the lid which means losing the pressure and then having to build it all over again...Yeah, no, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> I confess that I'm not one for pressure cookers. I admire the concept, but I rarely cook from a written recipe and rarely cook with the same ingredients and quantities twice. So given that the contents of the pot usually need to be monitored once in a while and that means taking off the lid which means losing the pressure and then having to build it all over again...Yeah, no, it just doesn't work for me.


I too "use the Force" when cooking (yes, I just saw that silly new Star Wars movie). Recipes, if used, are guidelines only. No two of my meals are ever the same. Cooking, to me, is definitely an art, not a science. I like to cook by feel, and use whatever is on hand. So I too was hesitant to use the pressure cooker.

This past season I threw caution to the wind and just started experimenting with the pressure cooker. There were a few minor disasters at first, but after a short time I developed the necessary experience to just 'wing it' the way I did with my normal cooking.

So don't give up HS. It is possible to use a pressure cooker while still remaining a free range chef.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> I confess that I'm not one for pressure cookers. I admire the concept, but I rarely cook from a written recipe and rarely cook with the same ingredients and quantities twice. So given that the contents of the pot usually need to be monitored once in a while and that means taking off the lid which means losing the pressure and then having to build it all over again...Yeah, no, it just doesn't work for me.


The whole point of pressure cooking (and the IP, as well, but it's way more versatile) is to not release the pressure to "check on things." You just gotta trust that whatever you put in there, will turn out. OK, maybe not the first time with a new method or even every time, but there's nothing like having a full meal done in about a quarter of the time it would take on the stove or in the oven. Just trust The Force!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, it's not the stir and simmer and taste and add a bit of this and that type of cooking. I'll usually do the meat portion first and then add veggies so the dish doesn't end up looking like dal bhat and baby food food puree. There is a knack to it. My pulled pork is outaa this world!

Think the OP asked about propane consumption. Last year I used 28 Kgs. between by stove and the bbq. So about 5 pounds a month. A whopping 16 dollars for the year...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I am very much into natural cooking.

Stir/baste/taste/add... Sip red wine and enjoy the wait.

2 techniques:

1) bring soup/stew to boil. Then turn off propane for 20 minutes. Turn back on for 5 minutes. Repeat.

2) oven roast (Americans call broil?) a chicken, 2.2 pound beef, pork, lamb etc: get oven hottest possible. Shove meat in. Cook at Max temp for 15 minutes (If with a bone, 20 mines) then turn off. Do not open oven door. Leave for 1 hour.
Remove from oven set aside for 15 minutes.

Slice and serve.

Magic.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I'm a fan of the IP, too. It's not entirely accurate to call what I do "cooking". More accurately, I apply heat to food. 

My IP is mainly used as my chicken cooker. I put a whole chicken in it with salt and spice, and 28 minutes later, it's tasty and fall-off-the-bone. 

I like the fact that I set it, and walk away. It's all programmed. 

I don't have space for it on my Catalina 28, and don't really do enough cruising to justify making room for it. 

I like it on my 26 foot travel trailer, though. Sometimes we have electric hookup, but most of the time we're off the grid with a little inverter/generator. We run it an hour or two a day, and that's more than enough time for the IP to do it's thing.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 2) oven roast (Americans call broil?)


Broiling is radiant cooking from the broiler at the top of the oven. Basically upside down grilling. This can be done with the oven door open:










The Brits iirc call this "grilling"...and call grilling "BBQ". The logic of all of which escapes me.

What do you call the difference between roasting and oven roasting?


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Mechanically, roasting is the same as baking, just with meat, fowl etc

Cooking something under the grill, grilling, makes sense. Grilled cheese notwithstanding. Yes USians call it Broiling. 

BBQ is outside either flat iron plate or over a grill. 

Right?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, my mistake.
Roasting/baking. In an oven like you would do a cake.

☺🙂☺

Thanks for the correction..


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You can roast and bake on a grill...stove top, too - just used differently.

Grill, stove top, oven/broiler, flame thrower, Bic lighter...all tools


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

john61ct said:


> Mechanically, roasting is the same as baking, just with meat, fowl etc
> 
> Cooking something under the grill, grilling, makes sense. Grilled cheese notwithstanding. Yes USians call it Broiling.
> 
> ...


I think it's regional? Gets confusing when talking to other types who like to cook.

To me, in West Coast USA, grilling is quick direct heat on an outdoor grill...burgers and sausages. BBQ is low and slow in indirect heat and smoke...think ribs, pulled pork, brisket.

Grilled cheese is actually made on a griddle...those big flat expanses of steel in breakfast joints which actually seemed to be called a "grill" despite being nothing of the sort....

But to call broiling grilling makes no sense to me unless you consider the oven rack to be the grill? The heat source isn't the grill, unless I'm very much mistaken. Grills are flat expanses of slats or bars or....


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

amwbox said:


> I think it's regional? Gets confusing when talking to other types who like to cook.
> 
> To me, in West Coast USA, grilling is quick direct heat on an outdoor grill...burgers and sausages. BBQ is low and slow in indirect heat and smoke...think ribs, pulled pork, brisket.
> 
> ...


This is a serious subject.
I think you have it right.

But then you can throw in the griddle...that flat surface - think Waffle House. I'd call that stove top, myself.

No need to get into fryers yet, unless somebody feels that urge...


----------

